# Subwoofer des Gigaworks S750 hat sich verabschied



## Iceananas (12. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits,

nun, mein Abend ging nicht so gut los, als ich vor etwa einer Stunde nach Hause kam und die gewohnten Abläufe wie immer tätigte, stellte ich mit Entsetzen fest, dass die LED-Anzeige vom Steuereinheit meiner Creative Gigaworks S750 nicht mehr leuchtete. Ich krabbelte unterm Tisch und sah das Power-LED wie wild flackerte. Ich wechselte die Steckdose, aber das gleiche Problem.

So weit, ich befragte Google und es scheinen viele das Problem zu haben, dass ihr Gigaworks sich kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie verabschiedet haben. Bei den Meisten ist die Sicherung durchgeknallt, auf der Platine zwei Bauteile und die dazugehörigen Kondensatoren hochgegangen. Ich habe das Ding eben zerlegt (die Garantie ist lange weg), aber bei mir sieht das Innenleben recht gesund aus (außer die ganzen schief aufgelötete Kondensatoren, aber ich nehme an sie funktionieren ) und die Sicherung ist ebenfalls noch gut.
Angeblich liegt das Problem auch an der Hitze, die das Verstärker produziert. Der Hersteller hat wohl angenommen, dass man das System auf recht hoher Lautstärke betreibt und somit der Luftstrom, der Durch den Sub erzeugt wird, das System zusammen mit dem Kühlkörper kühlt. Aber ich glaube meine Nachbarn wäre da nicht so glücklich. Ich kann mir es durchaus vorstellen, dass es eine Fehlkonstruktion von Creative war, denn 700W RMS ist nicht gerade ohne, das Ding wird ohnehin sehr heiß.

Hatte hier vielleicht irgendwer schon ein ähnliches Problem? Oder ein Lösungsvorschlag? 
Ich werde jetzt auch eine Email an Creative schreiben, mal sehen was die mir zu sagen haben...

So weit, so schlecht


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Also zuerst: 700W RMS wird das Ding nur Leisten wenn du auf der Eingangsseite 500V anlegst und die Sicherung überbrückst , zumal das Sys sowieso nicht der Qualitative Brüller ist. Hast du eine Chance die Bauteile durchzumessen? Bilder?


----------



## Iceananas (12. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also zuerst: 700W RMS wird das Ding nur Leisten wenn du auf der Eingangsseite 500V anlegst und die Sicherung überbrückst , zumal das Sys sowieso nicht der Qualitative Brüller ist. Hast du eine Chance die Bauteile durchzumessen? Bilder?



Ich weiß nicht, was da für ein Verstärker eingebaut ist, aber laut den technischen Daten ist die Ausgangsleistung 700W RMS (oder was besagt der Wert ö.Ö).

An der Verarbeitung hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nichts auszusetzen, alles war tiptop und gerechtfertigte meiner Meinung nach in jeder Hinsicht den hohen Preis (den ich übrigens nicht gezahlt habe, ich habe das Ding gewonnen ) vollkommen (Man müsste 12(!) Schraube auf der Rückseite ablösen, um überhaupt den Deckel aufzumachen ). Deswegen kommt der Defekt für mich überraschend.

Bilder kann ich leider nicht machen, da meine Digicam vor ein paar Monaten auch ins Elektro-Nirvana gereist ist *seufz*, aber da innendrin wie gesagt alles intakt ist, sieht das genauso aus:
Bild Electronic Creative Gigaworks S750 (28/43) - ComputerBase
DSCF1953.jpg picture by tgah - Photobucket
DSCF1954.jpg picture by tgah - Photobucket

Wie du siehst, ist da doch jede Menge Zeug drin. Gemessen habe ich nichts, ich wüßte auch nicht, was ich bei alles messen soll. Mein Multimeter misst leider keine Kondensatoren, aber die sehen auch recht gesund aus (nicht aufgeblasen/geplatzt/ausgelaufen).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2010)

In den allermeisten Fällen sieht man solche Beschädigungen auch nicht. Es kommt nur äußerst selten vor, dass man da mal glück hat und irgendwo Ruß entdeckt oder andere Dinge, die auf eine Beschädigung hindeuten. Das Ding ist meiner Meinung nach reif für den Schrott. Achja....das diese Mini-Endstufen 700W RMS leisten sollen glaube ich wohl kaum ^^ mich würde ja mal noch die Größe des verbauten Trafos interessieren ^^


----------



## Iceananas (12. Februar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In den allermeisten Fällen sieht man solche Beschädigungen auch nicht. Es kommt nur äußerst selten vor, dass man da mal glück hat und irgendwo Ruß entdeckt oder andere Dinge, die auf eine Beschädigung hindeuten. Das Ding ist meiner Meinung nach reif für den Schrott. Achja....das diese Mini-Endstufen 700W RMS leisten sollen glaube ich wohl kaum ^^ mich würde ja mal noch die Größe des verbauten Trafos interessieren ^^



Da sind durchaus große 1000µF 500V Kondensatoren drinne, daher habe ich mich nicht getraut, die Dinger näher zu untersuchen, da ich kein Elektrotechniker bin, aber weiß, dass die Dinger noch geladen sein können 

Bei Ebay bieten sie Reparaturkits für unverschämte 90€ an, das Problem scheint in der Produktion von Creative zu liegen und oft aufzutreten, deswegen frage ich hier ja. Bei vielen User ist halt ein Kondensator eben mal in Funken hochgegangen, nachdem sie einen Neuen reingesetzt haben 

Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall nicht wegwerfen, das ist mir viel zu Schade. Wenn ich in den Ferien Zeit habe, messe ich jedes Teil halt mal durch 

Und mal gucken, was die bei Creative so sagen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

1000 µF-Elkos sind vollkommen unterdimensioniert . Mein Technics SU-V500 (Neupreis lag um die 200€) hat 2x 4700µF und Leistet an 8Ohm 2x38W , soviel zu den Leistungsangaben von Creative . Obwohl man für gewöhnlich von der Siebkapazität nicht auf die Leistung schließen kann mach ich das jetzt mal trotzdem, weil so die "Unterschiede" deutlich werden .

Tja was könntest du Messen (in deinem Fall eher lassen oder das Ding direkt zum Schrott bringen): Das komplette NT sowie die Steuerchips für den Standbybetrieb und der Schutzschaltungen. Wäre jetzt das was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt und soeinen Fehler verursachen könnte.

Wenn neue Kondensatoren (ich nehme mal an das sie korrekt gepolt eingelötet wurden) direkt wieder hochgehen, dann wird wohl noch mehr kaputt gewesen sein .


----------



## Iceananas (13. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 1000 µF-Elkos sind vollkommen unterdimensioniert . Mein Technics SU-V500 (Neupreis lag um die 200€) hat 2x 4700µF und Leistet an 8Ohm 2x38W , soviel zu den Leistungsangaben von Creative . Obwohl man für gewöhnlich von der Siebkapazität nicht auf die Leistung schließen kann mach ich das jetzt mal trotzdem, weil so die "Unterschiede" deutlich werden .
> 
> Tja was könntest du Messen (in deinem Fall eher lassen oder das Ding direkt zum Schrott bringen): Das komplette NT sowie die Steuerchips für den Standbybetrieb und der Schutzschaltungen. Wäre jetzt das was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt und soeinen Fehler verursachen könnte.
> 
> Wenn neue Kondensatoren (ich nehme mal an das sie korrekt gepolt eingelötet wurden) direkt wieder hochgehen, dann wird wohl noch mehr kaputt gewesen sein .



Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich mit dem Gebiet nicht aus, daher kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wie man die Elektronik drin einzuschätzen hat. Auf jeden Fall sind ziemlich viele von den großen Kondensatoren drinne 

Ich warte mal ab, was Creative dazu sagt, wenn sie ein Kompromiss mit mir eingehen und mir zu einem zumutbaren Preis einen neuen Sub zuschicken, dann bin ich da durchaus bereit für, denn ich möchte die nicht mehr missen. Mag sein, dass sie gegen große Hifi-Hersteller nicht dieselbe Qualität liefern, aber diese Boxen ist schon so ziemlich das Beste, was man im Desktopsegment bekommt und haben auch so ziemlich viel Rums 

Wenn das nicht klappt, frage ich in meiner Uni mal, an der einer TU werden wohl genug Elektrotechniker geben, die mir beim Messen und Austauschen helfen können 

Wer sonst noch Vorschläge hat immer her damit ^^


----------



## Iceananas (25. April 2010)

Hallo! Hier nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich habe das Ding auf Empfehlung mal zu Conrad getragen (das war kein Spaß ^^) und vom ihrem Klappt-Service checken lassen. Es sind tatsächlich die Kondensatoren, und zwar 5 Stück, und wollen 100€ für die Reperatur haben. Dass die Elkos nicht sehr viel kosten ist klar, aber ich habe da nicht die Ahnung und Zeit und habe denen einfach machen lassen. Die Reparatur an sich kostet ja auch Arbeit. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bald wieder guten Sound genießen kann und dass das Teil erstmal hält


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. April 2010)

100€ für die Reperatur ist ein ganz schöner Happen, ich hätte das nicht gemacht...aber wenn es dir das Wert ist, ist ja alles gut


----------



## Iceananas (1. Mai 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> 100€ für die Reperatur ist ein ganz schöner Happen, ich hätte das nicht gemacht...aber wenn es dir das Wert ist, ist ja alles gut



In der Tat... aber ich kann ohne dieses Ding nicht leben 

Die Nachbarn hatten schon lang genug Ruhe vor mir


----------



## Phenom2 (1. Mai 2010)

Hi, dann möchte ich aber gerne vom Erfolg sehen/lesen/hören 



Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## Iceananas (2. Mai 2010)

Ich melde mich, wenn ich den Sub wiederhabe.

Vielleicht mach ich ja ein Casemod, damit die Elkos besser gekühlt werden


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Wie willste das anstellen? Das Subwoofergehäuse darf keine zusätzlichen Öffnungen bekommen bzw darf das Volumen nicht verändert werden, sonst taugt das nix mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Mai 2010)

Also was mich bisl verwundert, du hast das ding zu Conrad gebracht die haben sich das angeschaut und dir gesagt das die Kondensatoren kaputt sind ? Ist schon bisl komisch den so einfach kannst die Kondensatoren nicht messen auf funktionsfähigkeit, dazu muss man sie erstmal ausbauen und prüfen. 
Aber ich hoff für dich das es keine fehleinschätzung von Conrad war und das ding nachn paar stunden wieder hinnüber ist weils nicht die kondensatoren waren, oder die fehlerursache nicht bei den Kondensatoren lag. 

100€ ist übrigends relativ billig, und das macht mich schon bisl stutzig. Normalerweise zahlst ja schon für eine arbeitsstunde vom Techniker so zwischen 50-80€.


----------



## Iceananas (2. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie willste das anstellen? Das Subwoofergehäuse darf keine zusätzlichen Öffnungen bekommen bzw darf das Volumen nicht verändert werden, sonst taugt das nix mehr.



Hmm.. dass ich in Sachen Klang abstriche in Kauf nehmen müsste war klar, ich habe gedacht, vielleicht könnte man die Platine von dem Rest räumlich abgrenzen und aktiv kühlen? So viel an Volumen verändere ich da nicht und gekühlt wird nur das, was gekühlt werden muss...
Einfach eine Seite ausbauen oder ein Lüfter rein geht ja nicht, bei dem Luftstrom, der da erzeugt wird.



dfence schrieb:


> Also was mich bisl verwundert, du hast das ding zu Conrad gebracht die haben sich das angeschaut und dir gesagt das die Kondensatoren kaputt sind ? Ist schon bisl komisch den so einfach kannst die Kondensatoren nicht messen auf funktionsfähigkeit, dazu muss man sie erstmal ausbauen und prüfen.
> Aber ich hoff für dich das es keine fehleinschätzung von Conrad war und das ding nachn paar stunden wieder hinnüber ist weils nicht die kondensatoren waren, oder die fehlerursache nicht bei den Kondensatoren lag.
> 
> 100€ ist übrigends relativ billig, und das macht mich schon bisl stutzig. Normalerweise zahlst ja schon für eine arbeitsstunde vom Techniker so zwischen 50-80€.



Ich hatte kein Multimeter bei mir, der auch Kapazitäten messen kann. So ein Multimeter kostet aber auch schon mindestens 60€, dazu die Tatsache dass ich in solchen Sachen nicht so viel Ahnung habe, und die Zeit, diese tausende Kondensatoren durchzumessen hatte ich auch nicht gerade.

Allerdings habe ich mir auch Sorgen wegen der Lebensdauer gemacht, der Techniker meinte, es liege daran, dass die Kondensatoren nicht ausreichend gekühlt waren und damit die Lebensdauer nicht über die 3 Jahre hinausgekommen ist, aber dass der Sub binnen 2 Wochen wieder kaputtgehen könnte, hat er ausgeschlossen. Ich werde mal versuchen, mit ihm sowas wie eine art Garantie rauszuhandeln, schließlich ist 100€ doch viel Geld.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Mai 2010)

So, ich habe das Ding heute abgeholt (wieder 20 kilo halbe Stunde auf dem Armen tragen ) und es läuft wieder wie früher. 

Hat übrigens "nur" 75€ gekostet - 60€ für den Techniker und der Rest für das Material, also ein paar Kondensatoren.

Ich werde den Sub erstmal in eine kühlere Ecke stellen, d.h. nicht mehr neben die Heizung, und werde schauen, wie ich ein abermaliges Hitzetod verhindere.

Schönen Gruß an allen.


----------

